# Need Trimmings



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everyone I've already posted in the "Plant Swap" thread but it seems that very few people are actually going there. I know that you guys with fully planted tanks have to trim your plants every so often, can we maybe start hooking up our less fortunate P-Furians instead of just tossing those trimmings. Thanks everyone.

I'm not frustrated I was just hoping that maybe someone could hook us up. I remember members years ago used to post all time that they had extra plants to give away, and they would just drop them in the mail to fellow p-fury members.

Thanks everyone,
Sacrifice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

did you pm the people who posted before in the plant swap? Most will probably still have some or can grow more. They would be doing you a favour so you should be contacting them as its easier to chuck some plants rather then to search for people who want them.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Cluster I'll give that a shot. I was having troulbe PM'ing ppl last week, for some reason it never opens completely.

OK scratch that PM trouble I didn't notice but in order to see the text box to PM I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of my page. Odd but it works.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

If someone has a lot of trimmings and Sacrifice gets his fill, I would like some as well.

Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what are you looking for?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Just about anything for low-medium lighting. I'm all stocked up on Java Ferns they are the only thing that my lfs carries, LOL.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I replied to your pm, i have a variety of plants that need trimmed, but i refuse ship due to high temperatures. Give it a week or so to cool down and we can work somethin out.

Scott


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I actually just picked up a 4" Rhom from a local P-Furian and he hooked me up with an amazing amount of swords and watersprite. I actually have way too many, but I'm going let a few grow out and put the rest in my 125g. After I thin out the tank a bit I'll PM you guys and see if you still have anything available.

Thanks


----------

